# My poor pooch



## Themuleous (26 Jun 2009)

Hi all

Just thought I would share these photos of Arthur.  He couldn't help himself the other day when I took him onto a site with me and he must have chased every rabbit within a mile radius.  Unfortunately his exuberance resulted in him taking the skin off the pads on his front feet so the vet said they probably ought to be bandaged just to keep them clean and help with walking.

I just looks very cute with his feet like this and he walks all funny too, which makes me chuckle, daft lad 










Sam


----------



## JamesM (26 Jun 2009)

Awww, silly bugger  

Film him walking funny  

I'm so cruel


----------



## Themuleous (26 Jun 2009)

I would but he's got used to it now, so not as obvious.  It was quality 

Sam


----------



## samc (26 Jun 2009)

is he a boxer


----------



## LondonDragon (26 Jun 2009)

Poor Arthur, hope he gets a speedy recovery  how old is he?


----------



## Garuf (26 Jun 2009)

Do you put him on his back then spin him round? I do that to my jack russel, he loves it!   
Hope he gets better soon!


----------



## Themuleous (26 Jun 2009)

He's 2.5 year old, had him since Jan and he's wicked, best pet Ive ever had.

Sam


----------



## TDI-line (27 Jun 2009)

That dog looks sorry for himself, have you thought about taking him out and doing some begging Sam, you'd clean up.


----------



## nickmcmechan (27 Jun 2009)

actually pretty common with dogs and banadaging is standard

same happened to one of mine, i removed the bandages twice daily and applied Sudocrem before putting the bandages back on - she was 100% after only 3 days!


----------



## Stu Worrall (27 Jun 2009)

poor pooch!  at least he hasnt got the indignity of a lampshade.  my lab nearly destroyed the house when he had one on for two weeks after an op as he was constantly crashing into everything!

PS, he looks a bit like rocky with those gloves on !


----------



## Themuleous (28 Jun 2009)




----------

